

HN: I just started my own company, any recommended task management software? - jlongster

Hey guys,<p>I just started my own company, and I'm curious to know what you guys would recommend for project/task management software.  I'd like for it to be simple and elegant, and actually work.  I've used basecamp and bugzilla before; I simply don't like basecamp for many reasons, and bugzilla is awesome but too complicated and ugly.
======
aduric
If you're familiar with Emacs you can use Org-mode. There's actually a pretty
good video from its creator that shows you the main features:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJTwQvgfgMM>

~~~
jlongster
I totally forgot about org-mode. I have a few friends that use it and love it.
Maybe I should go ahead and dive into it.

------
DavidPP
<http://www.redmine.org/>

Description taken from the website : Redmine is a flexible project management
web application. Written using Ruby on Rails framework, it is cross-platform
and cross-database.

------
dannyr
Pivotal Tracker has been getting good reviews.

<http://www.pivotaltracker.com/>

------
bdmac97
Depends what you're trying to track I suppose but I use Pivotal Tracker for
everything I work on (programming-wise) pretty much.

~~~
jlongster
That's the 3rd time I've heard about it today, so I'll look into it. It looks
really good.

------
widemargin
You could always try Verb. It's pretty good. <http://verbapp.com>

------
makecheck
Trac.

~~~
trickjarrett
A great suggestion, it's super robust and powerful and has some very cool
features for tracking the sorts of issues or work you do, where you end up
spending time, etc.

